# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρίνι κάθεται στο ένα πόδι.

## kostas1969

Καλησπερα ....μια ερωτηση  η Καναρα μου  στιριζετε στο ενα ποδι της .....ειναι δραστηρια τρωει κανονικα αλλα οταν καθετε στιριζετε στο ενα ποδι ,παρατηρησα  οταν παει να το πατηση το μαζευη γρηγορα

----------


## lefteris13

προφανως καποιο προβλημα εχει στο ποδι, εσυ τι παρατηρεις στο σημειο;..βαλε φωτος να τη δουμε να καταλαβουμε τι εχει

----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα κώστα. αρχικά να σου πω ότι δεν επιτρέπονται τα κεφαλαία εκτός αν θες να δώσεις την εντύπωση ότι φωνάζεις....επίσης είναι αρκετά γενικός ο τίτλος οποτε θα είναι δύσκολο να μπουν αρκετοί για να σ πουν την γνώμη τους,,, αυτά θα τα διορθώσουν οι αγαπητοι διαχειριστές...


όσο για το πουλάκι, θα πρέπει να ανεβάσεις φωτό με κουτσουλιές σε λευκό χαρτί κ φωτό από την κοιλιά του αφού εχεις βρέχει με χλυαρό νερό τα πουπουλα ώστε να φανεί καθαρά το δέρμα.... κάνε τα αυτά κ ανέβασε να δουμε αν έχει κάτι το πουλάκι

βάλε κ φωτό από το πόδι γιατί μπορεί το θέμα να είναι εκει

----------


## lefteris13

λογικα αφου απο διαθεση κλπ ειναι μια χαρα σε κουτσουλιες κ κοιλια δεν θα χει προβλημα, καθως το ποδι μαζευει..καποια πληγη-χτυπημα στο ποδι θα χει κατι τετιο.παντως για γενικο ελεγχο ας βαλει κ κουτσουλιες κ κοιλια αλλα κυριως το ποδι που μαζευει

//προβλημα στα ποδια ειχα κ εγω με την καναρα κατι πληγες-καρουμπαλα τωρα εχει αναρρωσει σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα ακομη μαζευει το ποδι που κ που  δεν εχουν φυγει εντελως ακομα, κατα τα λοιπα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα τα κεφαλαια απαγορευονται και επισης θα ηθελα οι τιτλοι να ειναι πιο κατατοπιστικοι, θεμα με τιτλο (ΕΙΝΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟ ?) δεν βοηθαει τον αναγνωστη. επι της ερωτησης σου οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω.

----------


## kostas1969

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για της απαντησεις σας ...αλλα και για της παρατηρησεις ετσι γινετε κανενα καλυτερος... :Happy:  ,το πουλακι  στν κοιλια εινια κλα απλα εχουνε πεση μερικα πουπουλα αυτο μαλων οφειλετε στης πολλες γεννες 16 αυγα σε  7 μερες !!! το ποδαρακι του  δεν εχει κατι ....αλλα και παλι το μαζευει ...... :Happy:

----------


## fysaei

πάντως και τα δικά μου πουλάκια κάθονται πολύ συχνά στο ένα ποδαράκι..δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό εφόσον δεν είναι συνεχές το φαινόμενο..

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο δεν βοηθουν .να δουμε το ποδι απο κατω απο το πελμα ή προφιλ 

και αν γινεται κοιλια και κουτσουλιες

----------


## θανος

το προβλημα αυτο το ειχα και εγω .σε ερωτησει σε καταστημα πουλιων η απαντιση ηταν υπερβολικη δοση βραστου αβγου

----------


## odysseus

Δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με το προβλημα που εντοπισε ο Κωστας, αλλα βρε παιδια, αυτη η "πατηθρα" δεν ειναι υπερβολικα φαρδια (+τετραγωνη)??? !!!

----------


## jk21

πραγματι και το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειναι με γωνιες και οχι στρογγυλη .δεν το προσεξα την αλλη φορα  ...  δεν εχουμε νεα ομως και για το πουλακι ....

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με το προβλημα που εντοπισε ο Κωστας, αλλα βρε παιδια, αυτη η "πατηθρα" δεν ειναι υπερβολικα φαρδια (+τετραγωνη)??? !!!



εκτός ότι η μία (ξύλινη) είναι πλατυά.. η άλλη (μπλέ) είναι βαλμένη και ανάποδα - έχω την εντύπωση

----------


## BugsBunny

> πάντως και τα δικά μου πουλάκια κάθονται πολύ συχνά στο ένα ποδαράκι..δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό εφόσον δεν είναι συνεχές το φαινόμενο..


Αυτό ξέρω όταν κοιμούνται το βράδυ...το κάνουν περισσότερο.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σε μια χτεσινή συζήτηση που είχα με κάποιον... μου ανέφερε την περίπτωση ...μικροβίου (όχι πως σώνει και καλά είναι αυτό)... τύπου σταφυλόκοκκου, σαλμονέλας... και να ενοχλεί απο μέσα το πόδι κι ακόμη να μην έχει εκδηλώσει σημάδια.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παιδιά οι πατήθρες είναι τελείως ακατάλληλες ... Κώστα κοίτα για κάτι τέτοιο : καβίλιες ξύλινες από καταστήματα πώλησης ειδών επιπλοποιίας

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Παιδιά οι πατήθρες είναι τελείως ακατάλληλες ... Κώστα κοίτα για κάτι τέτοιο : καβίλιες ξύλινες από καταστήματα πώλησης ειδών επιπλοποιίας


Παρολα αυτα....διαφωνει οτι μπορει αυτος να ειναι ο λογος..

----------


## kostas1969

καλησπερα πατηθρα εχει αλαχθει..... :winky:  αλλα πριν απο 5μιν τι πουλακι το βρηκα στην γωνια φουσκωμενο ,,,,,,,,τι να κανω το  εχω σε καραντινα τωρα μεσα στο σπιτι

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις φωτο την κοιλια του να φαινεται το δερμα της και επισης φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του .Ποτε αρχισες να το βλεπεις φουσκωμενο;

----------


## mitsman

τι ακριβως το ταιζεις το πουλακι???? βαλτο καπου ζεστα... πολυ ζεστα!
ΑΜΕΣΑ να κοιμηθει...... και αμεσα φωτογραφιες  απο κουτσουλιες!

----------


## kostas1969

gianniskilkis....φιλε μου η πατηθρες ειχανε αγκιδες και το ενα ποδαρακι απο το πουλακι ειχε μια μεγαλη την οποια την  εβγαλα,,,,,,,, αυτο εφταιγε τελικα ....!!!!

----------


## jk21

βγαλε φωτο και το ποδι του πουλιου .Πιθανοτατα αν αυτο εγινε προσφατα ,να εχει επιμολυνση .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,πρεπει να δοθει συντομα αντιβιωση .

βγαλε ολες τις φωτο που σου ζητησαμε και τις ανεβασεις οσο πιο συντομα

----------


## kostas1969

το ποδαρακι ειναι καθαρο αλλα πριν απο λιγο την ειδα να εινα φουσκωμενο τωρα εινα μεσα στο σπιτι και η κουτσουλια ειναι μαζι με αβγο ανεβαζω φωτο

----------


## jk21

τι ειναι αυτο το κοκκινο; εχει απο κατω κατι με τετοιο χρωματισμο;  αλλα και κατι σαν κιτρινωπο που φαινεται (σα ζελε ) απο πανω ... εχω μπερδευτει

----------


## Θοδωρής

Η πατηθρα ακαταλληλη 100% και καλα εκανες και την αλλαξες, ετσι κ αλλιως αυτη προκαλεσε το προβλημα στο ποδι του πουλιου.
Θα σταθω καπου που δεν σταθηκε κανεις.
16 αυγα σε 7 ημερες;;;
Μηπως ειναι 6;
Το πουλακι εχει ελειψη ασβεστιου, μαλλον δεν εγινε σωστη προετιμασια για την αναπαραγωγη.
Τι τρωφη του δινεις;
βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια οπωσδιποτε

----------


## BugsBunny

> *Η πατηθρα ακαταλληλη 100% και καλα εκανες και την αλλαξες,* ετσι κ αλλιως αυτη προκαλεσε το προβλημα στο ποδι του πουλιου.
> Θα σταθω καπου που δεν σταθηκε κανεις.
> 16 αυγα σε 7 ημερες;;;
> Μηπως ειναι 6;
> Το πουλακι εχει ελειψη ασβεστιου, μαλλον δεν εγινε σωστη προετιμασια για την αναπαραγωγη.
> Τι τρωφη του δινεις;
> βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια οπωσδιποτε


Οι στρογγυλές είναι καλές;Εμένα οι δικές μου είναι τερταγονοσμένες κάπως.Αυτές που έχουν οι καινούργιες ζευγαρώστρες...

----------


## kostas1969

Θοδωρη απο την τεταρτη μεχρι σημερα ακομα 5 αβγα .........δεν την εχω βαλη να ζευγαρωση .....(η κουτσουλιες που κανη εινια σαν ζελε ολες ΄΄το κοκκινο απο κατω ειναι ο πατος του κλουβιου..

----------


## jk21

δεν ειχα προσεξει την αναφορα για τα αυγα ... το πουλακι εχει ορμονικο προβλημα στις ωοθηκες του .Χρειαζεται γιατρο για να δωσει σχετικο φαρμακο .θα εχει ασχημο τελος

----------


## kostas1969



----------


## jk21

το πουλι γεννα συνεχως αυγα .Ειναι συγκεκριμενο προβλημα ,με συγκεκριμενη αντιμετωπιση ,που την εχω διαβασει αλλα δεν την εχω προχειρη και τα φαρμακα ετσι κι αλλιως (ειναι ορμονικα ) πρεπει να δοθουν απο γιατρο ,με συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το πουλι θελει γιατρο αλλιως δεν εχει πολλες μερες ζωης μπροστα του.
Τα πουλια συνηθως κανουν 1 αυγο την ημερα και κανουν 4 με 5 αυγα σε καθε γεννα.
Εσενα δεν εχει σταματημο, ορμονικο θεμα που αν υπαρχει λυση θα την δωσει πτηνιατρος

----------


## kostas1969

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια παω τωρα σε κτηνιατρο ............

----------


## Θοδωρής

Καλυτερα σε πτηνιατρο

----------


## xristina37

Ευχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά για το πουλάκι. Πες μας νέα απο τον γιατρο - τι σας ειπε

----------


## kostas1969

θανο αυτο μου ειπε ο κτηνιατρος τωρα που πηγα πολυ αβγο και μου εδωσε και ενα μειγμα με τριμενο  οστρακο το πουλακι,,,,,

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ τι γιατρος ειναι αυτος ,που για θεραπεια εδωσε τριμμενο οστρακο; του ειπες οτι το πουλι γενναει πανω απο 2-3 αυγα καθε μερα και σου ειπε αυτο; του ειπες για 15 αυγα; να ξερεις οτι αν το πουλακι δεν το δει γιατρος που να γνωριζει απο πουλια ,θα εχει ασχημη τυχη !!!

----------


## kostas1969

Καλημερα ..το πουλακι σχεδον εφαγε το μισο αβγο,περιπου ολο το τσοφλι και την τροφη με το τριμενο οστρακο (χτενι)την κανονικη τροφη δεν την τρωη απο την διαρροια εχει παθη αφυδατωση...και εχει τρομερη ελειψη ασβεστιου σημερα το βλεπω ειναι πολυ καλυτερα .....το παρακολουθω σηνεχεια ...αντε να δουμε .....απο φρουτα κανη να του δωσω κατι?????????...

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ειτε δεν καταλαβαινεις ειτε κανεις οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις .Πουλι που γενναει ενα σωρο αυγα σε μια μερα και μαλιστα κατ εξακολουθηση ,ενω καποια απο αυτα βγαινουν και χωρις τσοφλι ,εχει καθαρα προβλημα στο γεννητικο του συστημα και χρηζει ειδικων φαρμακων και οχι μονο ασβεστιου .Πολυ περισσοτερο οταν το ασβεστιο που σου προταθηκε ειναι γκριτ και οχι υγρο που ειναι αμεσα απορροφησιμο .Πρεπει να πας σε πτηνιατρο γιατι θα χασεις το πουλακι 

επειδη ισως νομιζεις οτι τα πραγματα ειναι τοσο απλα ,ριξε και μια ματια εδω ,κυριως στη σελιδα 772 ,οπου περιγραφεται το προβλημα ,το οποιο εχεις σε ιδιαιτερη ενταση εσυ 

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/29.pdf

----------


## Καρολίνα

Καλημέρα καταρχήν..

συνεχίζω να παραθέτω την γνώμη του γνωστού κι ας μην ληφθεί υπόψη...

Η γνώμη του λοιπόν - πάντα βάσει και των δικών μου περιγραφών - είναι η εξής :

1) Όσον αφορά τα πολλά αυγά... ή ότι εσύ κάπου έχασες το μέτρημα, ή σε πιο σπάνιες περιπτώσεις.. το πουλί είναι πυρωμένο.. κι επειδή αποβάλλει όσα κάνει, γι'αυτό  συνεχίζει..

2) Στο θέμα ασβεστίου θεωρεί ότι θα έπρεπε να δοθεί ένα πρόσθετο ασβεστίου, μα όχι το όστρακο επειδή μέχρι να την μεταβολίσει.. θα περάσει καιρός.


Συγνώμη που "χώνομαι" έτσι, αλλά πιστεύω πως.. σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.. περισσότερες γνώμες...  καλύτερα (πιθανόν) αποτελέσματα.

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω σχεδον σε ολα ,εκτος απο το θεμα πυρωματος .αυτο θα επιδρουσε για συνεχη ροη αυγων ,αλλα ενα καθε μερα .τα περισσοτερα και μαλιστα οχι μονο σε μια μερα (αν εχουν παρατηρηθει σωστα ,που μαλλον συμβαινει γιατι βλεπουμε να βγαινουν και την κουτσουλια χωρις κελυφος ) δειχνουν ξεκαθαρα ανισσοροπια στο γεννητικο συστημα .Χρηζει αμεση αγωγη πτηνιατρου !

----------


## kostas1969

Μεσα στο κλουβι εχω παντα κοκαλο σουπιας το οποιο το τρωει ....σημερα ...ξεκινησα αντιβιωση......για την ποσοτητα των αβγων ειμαι σιγουρος.... το πουλακι ειναι πυρωμενο ....... ..ασβεστιο δινω σε χαπι..αυτο που ειναι για τους ανθρωπους.... αραιωμενο σε 1 λιτρο νερο

----------


## koukoulis

Συγγνώμη Κώστα, αλλά Πραγματικά απορώ με την στάση που εξακολουθείς και κρατάς. Έχεις ή δεν έχεις αναλάβει την ευθύνη για το πουλάκι; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πουλί χάνει πολύτιμα θρεπτικά συστατικά από τον οργανισμό του και ότι όπως πάει θα πεθάνει; Γιατί δε ζητάς τη λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους, να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ή έστω να του τηλεφωνήσεις άμεσα, για να δεις τί μπορείς να κάνεις; Στο κάτω κάτω, δεν μπορεί να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου και ότι θα πρέπει να δράσεις εσπευσμένα.
Σε παρακαλώ, για χάρη της ζωής του πουλιού κάνε αυτό που απαιτείται εσπευσμένα!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Συγγνώμη Κώστα, αλλά Πραγματικά απορώ με την στάση που εξακολουθείς και κρατάς. Έχεις ή δεν έχεις αναλάβει την ευθύνη για το πουλάκι; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πουλί χάνει πολύτιμα θρεπτικά συστατικά από τον οργανισμό του και ότι όπως πάει θα πεθάνει; Γιατί δε ζητάς τη λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους, να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ή έστω να του τηλεφωνήσεις άμεσα, για να δεις τί μπορείς να κάνεις; Στο κάτω κάτω, δεν μπορεί να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου και ότι θα πρέπει να δράσεις εσπευσμένα.
> Σε παρακαλώ, για χάρη της ζωής του πουλιού κάνε αυτό που απαιτείται εσπευσμένα!




Ε καλά τώρα... αυτό το έχουν συνήθειο πολλοί από ότι έχω διαπιστώσει πλέον

Ο Κώστας όμως βλέπω ότι ασχολείται..  καμία σχέση με μερικούς άλλους...  :Happy:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Οτι πηγες σε γιατρο καλα εκανες.
Καλυτερα ομως πτηνιατρος (ποιο ιδικος στην περιπτωση σου).
Τι αντιβιωση του εχεις ξεκινησει;
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το ασβεστιο θα το βοηθησει να γεννα αυγα με τσοφλι αλλα το προβλημα για
να λυθει και να μην χασεις το πουλακι ειναι να σταματισει να γεννα αυγα

----------


## jk21

Εγω παντως δεν αναγνωριζω ενεργειες πτηνιατρου ... αντιβιωση σε συνεχη γεννηση αυγων ,δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτι δινει ακομα και κτηνιατρος .Ασβεστιο ισως  ...

----------


## kostas1969

Καλημερα ... το πουλακι ειναι μια χαρα...το γραφω και ποιο πανω εινα πολυ δραστηριο ...ολλα ΟΚ! τωρα που το παρακολουθω ειναι μεσα στημ μπανιερα ......κουτσουλιες καλες .....!!!   πηρα τηλ σε πτηνιατρο ασβεστιο ....αβγο  και ασβεστο σε αναβραζον  απο φαρμακειο 8.90ε...το πουλακι εχει σταματηση να κανη αβγα

----------


## jk21

Mακαρι .... δεν το αποκλειω ,αλλα προβλημα με συνεχη δημιουργια ωαριων δεν λυνεται τοσο ευκολα

----------


## Deimitori

Εύχομαι να γίνει γρήγορα καλά και να μην ταλαιπωρείται το πουλάκι. 

Παιδιά επειδή δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν πτηνίατρο, αχρείαστος να είναι, μήπως μπορείτε να μου στείλετε με π.μ. εάν υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με στοιχεία πτηνιάτρων; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά τί νέα έχουμε από το πουλάκι;

----------


## Καρολίνα

> σου στελνω



κι εμένα αν είναι δυνατόν........... για Αθήνα

----------


## kostas1969

Καλησπερα ....παιδια εχω την αρχοντουλα(καναρα) μου  αρωστη απο σημερα εχει χασει την διαθεση της ανεβαζω φωτο........εχει κανη φωλια και ο καναρος την εχει βατωση ....http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...220142824.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...220143822.jpg/

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις ; εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ; κοιμαται εντος της ημερας ; πανω σε κλαδι ή στον πατο; δινεις σουπιοκοκκαλο στα πουλια ή αυγο με τσοφλι; 

πρεπει να καταλαβουμε αν εχει δυστοκια ή ειναι αρρωστη 

*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*

----------


## kostas1969

> τι εννοεις ; εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ; κοιμαται εντος της ημερας ; πανω σε κλαδι ή στον πατο; δινεις σουπιοκοκκαλο στα πουλια ή αυγο με τσοφλι; 
> 
> πρεπει να καταλαβουμε αν εχει δυστοκια ή ειναι αρρωστη 
> 
> *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*


 σημερα την προσεξα καθεται σε κλαδι  δεν εχει και πολυ ορεξη δεν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα  εχει σουπιοκοκκαλο  και εχτες την ειχα αυγο με τσοφλι δεν κανη θορηβο οταν ανασαινει.....

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια της με προβληματιζει λιγο ,αλλα πουλια που ειναι να κανουν αυγο ,βγαζουν λιγο περιεργες ετσι κι αλλιως (μεγαλουτσικες ) .Δεν δειχνει να εχει πρησμενο εντερο στη φωτο και το οτι δεν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ή δεν ειναι κατω στον πατο ,ειναι θετικα σημεια .0μως την παρατηρεις αν κατι αλλαξει προς το χειροτερο και μας λες αν επιλεγει να  τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## kostas1969

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερων......  σήμερα την έχω υπό στενή παρακολούθηση και είναι μια χαρά έτσι ξαφνικά ,,,,τρωη είναι πολύ δραστήρια ,,,,,και κάθεται στην φώλια αυγό ακόμα δεν είδα  σήμερα από το αυγό έτρωγε πολύ  κρόκο και μετά τσόφλι αλλά πάρα πολύ κρόκο......
  Έχω και λίγο τροφή υγείας  δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει…..???????

----------


## jk21

Σουπιοκοκκαλο ,αυγο καλα βρασμενο με τσοφλι ,καθαρο νερο γιατι θα δεις οτι θα σου πιει αρκετο και ερχεται οπου να ναι και το αυγο !

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις τους λεγομενους σπορους υγειας αν δεν τους εδινες ,αστο προς το παρον .αν τους δινεις συνεχισε αλλα βαλε μια φωτο να δω ,γιατι κυκλοφορουν διαφορων ποιοτητων (με ολιγη και παμπολη σκονη )  και θα ηθελα να εχω μια εικονα

----------


## thanmar78

100% Έλλειψη ασβεστίου, προμηθεύσου φίλε μου ασβέστιο σε υγρή μορφή και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες τις συσκευασίας. Όλα ελπίζω να πάνε καλά.

----------


## kostas1969

Ναι τους σπόρους υγείας βάζω περίπου  1 κουταλάκι μέσα …..δεν έχω προσέξει σκόνη :Sick0026:  ανεβάζω Φώτο…. Από νερό έχω Βάλη ..1 χαπάκι ασβεστίου σε ένα λίτρο νερό …..,,Σήμερα πρόσεξα ότι ο αρσενικός περνη βαμβάκι και στρώνει την φώλια κάθετε μέσα και την πατά και με το στήθος  επίσης ταΐζει την θηλυκιά…

----------


## jk21

δειχνει καθαρο μιγμα και μπορεις να τους δινεις .Ειναι χυμα; σου ειπαν ποιας εταιριας ειναι; εχουν και αυτοι βεβαια σπορους απο το γεννος brassica (ρουπσεν κλπ ) αλλα ουδεις τελειος ...

για 2-3 μονο μερες αν το χαπακι ειναι ανθρωπινο !

----------

